# help really fast



## xxthrwitdwnxx (Apr 23, 2007)

my tiger barb is losing color and my red tail shark went from a good black body to clear what can i do asap


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Welcome to Fishforum.com.8)

We need more details about your situation.
1. Size of aquarium (# of gallons) 
2. Is your aquarium set up freshwater or saltwater? 
3. How long the aquarium has been setup 
4. What fish and how many are in the aquarium (species are important to know) 
5. Are there live plants in the aquarium? 
6. What make/model filter are you using? 
7. Are you using a CO2 unit? 
8. Does your aquarium receive natural sunlight at any given part of the day? 
9. When did you perform your last water exchange, and how much water was changed? 
10.How often and what foods do you feed your fish? 
11.Is your aquarium light incandescent or fluorescent and how often is it kept on? 
12.What specific concerns bring you here at this time? 
13. Water are your water test results for: 
pH, ammonia, nitrite, nitrate?


----------



## xxthrwitdwnxx (Apr 23, 2007)

xxthrwitdwnxx said:


> my tiger barb is losing color and my red tail shark went from a good black body to clear what can i do asap


an update i did a 5 gallon water change about 8:00 and about 10 mins ago added top fin ammonia remover and my red tail is bringing back color along with my tiger but why would this happen tank is fairly new almost a month old please reply

29 gallon
freshwater
setup for about 3 1/2 weeks
5 tiger barbs
3 red glass barbs
2 rosy barbs
1 red tail barb 
5 bumble be catfish
1 bala shark
no live plants
aqua clear powerfilter 50
no co2 unit
1 hour if that of sunlight
8:00 5 gallon water change maybe 4
once a day now since they where getting to much
not sure on lighting big long bulb u see usually in a kitchen and 4 hours sometimes 6
fish loosing color
8.0 ammonia
7.6 ph
0.0 nitrite
not sure for nitrate no test kit


----------



## xxthrwitdwnxx (Apr 23, 2007)

*update*

an update i did a 5 gallon water change about 8:00 and about 10 mins ago added top fin ammonia remover and my red tail is bringing back color along with my tiger but why would this happen tank is fairly new almost a month old please reply 

29 gallon 
freshwater 
setup for about 3 1/2 weeks 
5 tiger barbs 
3 red glass barbs 
2 rosy barbs 
1 red tail barb 
5 bumble be catfish 
1 bala shark 
no live plants 
aqua clear powerfilter 50 
no co2 unit 
1 hour if that of sunlight 
8:00 5 gallon water change maybe 4 
once a day now since they where getting to much 
not sure on lighting big long bulb u see usually in a kitchen and 4 hours sometimes 6 
fish loosing color 
8.0 ammonia 
7.6 ph 
0.0 nitrite 
not sure for nitrate no test kit


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi.

What test kit were you using? 8.0 ammonia is quite deadly and would have killed your fish in a short time. I recommend liquid test kit by API. Nitrates test is also very important. Your tank has not finished cycling from the looks of the details you provided.


----------



## xxthrwitdwnxx (Apr 23, 2007)

im using api and im not doing a fishless cycle and quite new to the hobby i added some ammonia remover brand top fin and that brought color to the fish back and they are more active but why would my ammonia level spike soo high esspecially after a water change and is there anything that can speed the cycle process faster


----------



## JouteiMike (Oct 7, 2006)

Yikes.

Are you sure it's your Ammonia that's 8.0, and not your Nitrite?

That tank is waaaaaay too overstocked, and a lot of those fish require a MUCH bigger tank. The tank has not cycled yet, meaning, beneficial bacteria have not developed which convert the ammonia to nitrite, which is then converted to a less harmful substance, nitrate. 

The waste levels are going to continue to skyrocket. I would see if you can give a lot of the fish, especially the sharks and catfish, to a local fish store, otherwise they surely all will suffer, and most likely perish.


----------



## xxthrwitdwnxx (Apr 23, 2007)

*update*

getting a new tank soon for some of the fish but all these fish are doing just fine they alll get along they have established rank and everything and ive even had some spawning activity. everyone says bala sharks need a 50 gallon tank but my grandparents have the same tank and same fish and have had it for 4 years and have had eggs and all fish are still alive none died.


----------



## xxthrwitdwnxx (Apr 23, 2007)

*update*

fish are doing better and tests for ammonia are now 4.0


----------



## sxcsamman (Apr 21, 2007)

do a small water change daily or twice daily until it finishes cycling


----------



## xxthrwitdwnxx (Apr 23, 2007)

*update*

ammonia is back up which i figured would happen and im done for the night ill prolly wake up to 1 dead tiger barb and maybe a dead red tail shark


----------



## kat1103 (Apr 21, 2007)

The only reason that I can think of why your ammonia is high is that your tank is probably overstocked. Lots of fish create lots of waste which in turn raises the ammonia level. I also am new to the hobby but I learned to follow the rule that says One Inch per Fish per Gallon. But you have to remember that when your fish age they get a lot a bigger. Your tiger fish could grow up to 3 inches a piece! Good luck = )


----------



## Holly (Feb 28, 2007)

I would probably do bigger water changes, 30%, each day since the ammonia will "bite" you quick and you might not have to worry about your tank being overstocked for too long. I don't normally like to use chemicals in tanks but at levels of 8.0, I would. Also a Dr Foster & Smith has the API Master Test Kit for $16. You won't find it for less in any stores. It's well worth the money!


----------



## xxthrwitdwnxx (Apr 23, 2007)

*Update*

I was thinking earlier. I give my fish omega one brine shrimp 1 once a week and it seems every time i do thats when the ammonia goes crazy and i have to put some ammonia remover. could that be the problem


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

If you put lots in, and the majority of it doesn't get eaten, it will rot and spike ammonia levels.


----------



## xxthrwitdwnxx (Apr 23, 2007)

*update*

i did about a 45% water change yesterday which didnt do much and lost the tiger barb RIP. And Im going Out tommorrow To get bio spira and hope that speed it up


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Update*



xxthrwitdwnxx said:


> I was thinking earlier. I give my fish omega one brine shrimp 1 once a week and it seems every time i do thats when the ammonia goes crazy and i have to put some ammonia remover. could that be the problem


Is it the type that comeds in wee tubes in a jelly? I find that rots *really* quickly. I'd suggest making sure you only feed it in small amounts that they can only eat in a few minutes - no more.


----------



## xxthrwitdwnxx (Apr 23, 2007)

no it comes in liek a big cube pellet but when i feed them i only give them about 1/4 sometimes 1/6


----------



## Mr.Todd (Mar 8, 2007)

I know this may sound like overkill but, I would focus on your filtration.

Consider adding a biological media supplement to your filter to boost filtration, also consider a larger filter for the level of stocking that your aquarium is at. 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

